# Rainbow trout (help)



## eman (Dec 25, 2010)

Need some help from some of my northern bretheren!

 The city has stocked a few ponds here w/ rainbows .

 Caught 4 this afternoon between 1 lb and 2 lbs.

 Questionis should i feilet these trout or gut and head ,

 And what is the best way to cook said fish . Wife and kid are not into smoked fish,


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 25, 2010)

I would gut and head them, and pan fry in butter with a little salt and pepper. but thats just me


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 25, 2010)

If they're only 1 to 2 pounds, I gotta agree with Dan.

Bear


----------



## eman (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks guys . No flour or breading just seasoning and butter fry?


----------



## alblancher (Dec 25, 2010)

I know you havn't been fishing in University Lake again, have you?   Turn the lights out and see if them fish glow in the dark if you have!


----------



## meateater (Dec 25, 2010)

I just gut them and put some salt and pepper inside and fry them up. I leave the heads on them small ones for a handle and  use the eye as a thermometer. When the eye turns white it's about time to flip them.


----------



## eman (Dec 25, 2010)

alblancher said:


> I know you havn't been fishing in University Lake again, have you?   Turn the lights out and see if them fish glow in the dark if you have!


No i don't fish that  lake to often and sure don't eat the fish.

 bREC stocked 4 ponds at some of the parks w rainbows and  they finally started to bite w/the cold today.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well Bob I would throw them back until they grow big enough to use for bait for some real fishing.


----------



## eman (Dec 26, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Well Bob I would throw them back until they grow big enough to use for bait for some real fishing.


Yes you Would.

 But they wont really grow much . just put and take fish .

 Any that don't get caught die and become turtle food after the water temp gets above 70°


----------



## java (Dec 26, 2010)

with trout that size, leave the heads on. wash then a quik roll in seasoned flour or cornmeal then into a fry pan with some bacon grease.

dont forget to serve with some fried spuds. good eats.

also, dont forget, after frying take your fork, and lift up the bone over the cheek,there you will find a small [pea] size chunk of cheek meat.

almost the best part of the fish


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2010)

Eman,

I think I should elaborate on my answer.

When we catch pretty nice ones----Over 16" long, we just gut them, remove the heads, and cook them like that. Bones aren't hard to pick in the big ones.

When we catch the small stocked trout (11" to 15"), we fillet them, and fry them in butter. The bones seem to dissolve. Eat them like candy!

Bear


----------



## eman (Dec 27, 2010)

thank you ,Bear.

 I have 8 small stockers that i am just fixing to clean so i'll filet these and bag em up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2010)

eman said:


> thank you ,Bear.
> 
> I have 8 small stockers that i am just fixing to clean so i'll filet these and bag em up.


It seems to work pretty good.

When you fillet a small trout, you get all the bigger bones out, but the real small ones are still in the fillet.

The high heat in the frying pan seems to dissolve them.

Bear


----------



## eman (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh hell yea! i fileted 16 small trout this afternoon . marinated in a lil mustard and a lil la. hot sauce .

 Made a seasoned corn flake and flour crust .

 4 out of 4 folks in the house said this was the best fried fish they had ever eaten.

 cooked up some hush puppies and made a big bowl of tater sauce to dip it in/

 All i can say is daayyyyyaaaammmmmmmm!


----------

